# I was appointed as one of our SAR Obedience Trainers



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I still can't believe that C.B actually appointed a teammate and me in front of the team as the new Obedience trainers. Wow... I am so proud and I am really proud of my doggies. All three have done so great today. 

GSDElsa can truly be proud of her dog too. We've got some pretty awesome dogs there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is quite an honor! You should be proud.

The only comment I have for your consideration (we have a German woman on our team who grew up with Schutzhund over there and is a very good dog and horse trainer) is ........ not tooooooooo much obedience........even motivational.... that the dogs look to the handler too much for guidance. 

Our GSDs are much harder to get to range away from the handler than the typical lab. (I do like that but you definitely want a dog that will leave you in the dust when they catch scent and can be cast into areas away from you and not be under foot...) and it seems those with the most obedience can be the harder ones to get to range.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you.  Trust me, our team needs obedience. Seriously. Not just obedience but a lot of foundation work. haha.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I am impressed!!! Good for you and for all your dogs! That is really great!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

That's some pretty darn cool news. Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I think Judge has left a lasting impression but he's got the puppybreath bonus 

One thing I really need is a dictionary on SAR terms though. There were a couple of words that I didn't quite get and a couple of things I misinterpreted.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We have a team glossary and I have a TON of informational articles on training SAR dogs but one question.....you are in New York for now? Is the team a member of the NY Federation of SAR dogs? They have a set of standards statewide I am pretty sure.

I hesitate to say much about some things as we are in the Southern US and there are some regional differences (for example all our air scent dogs are expected to scent discriminate-which is not as widely used up north) -- and our Glossary has not been updated since our most recent round of Standard Revisions........but it is pretty up to date. 

The main terminology differences between teams seem to be around the use of the term "alert"


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You are going to be a great trainer!!! Have fun


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> We have a team glossary and I have a TON of informational articles on training SAR dogs but one question.....you are in New York for now? Is the team a member of the NY Federation of SAR dogs? They have a set of standards statewide I am pretty sure.
> 
> I hesitate to say much about some things as we are in the Southern US and there are some regional differences (for example all our air scent dogs are expected to scent discriminate-which is not as widely used up north) -- and our Glossary has not been updated since our most recent round of Standard Revisions........but it is pretty up to date.
> 
> The main terminology differences between teams seem to be around the use of the term "alert"


Yes, we are in the Federation and they do have a set of standards, I really need to do some reading and I would love to get any information and articles on scent dog whether or not it complies with our rules. They more you know, they better it is. Isn't it? 

As for the dictionary, I need one because some terms I just didn't understand because I did not know what they meant since I've never heard them before but I was thinking to work with the other German girl on the team with that to make a list of all of that for future newbies or just to pass it around. I believe K9 is not just practice you have to have some theory too and it would be nice if we'd be all on the same page regarding terms.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

There is a list of required reading for us. Ask Chris for it or I can give it to you at some point. It should contain any terms and theory you aren't sure about.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY - terminology is the first barrier as you all must speak the same language. 

PM Me with an email and I can send you our glossary but it may or may not align with yours at least it give terms to consider for inclusion.............we use alert to describe the BEHAVIOR of the dog upon encountering scent and Trained indication for the behavior the dog offers to communicate location of source to the handler (be it a person or HR).........but others use the term trained alert or simply alert for the actual behavior.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> There is a list of required reading for us. Ask Chris for it or I can give it to you at some point. It should contain any terms and theory you aren't sure about.


I am going to do that anyways. But it doesn't hurt to learn as much as you can.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations


----------

